# 1.6 liter NEO VVL swap into 1.6 1995



## rbarbier (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a 1995 Senta 1.6 automatic. Will I be able to swap this engine in with minor modification? Thanks.


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

rbarbier said:


> I have a 1995 Senta 1.6 automatic. Will I be able to swap this engine in with minor modification? Thanks.


No....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Define the word "minor."


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sr16ve..........it'd be a bit more than minor. ecu, harness, maybe tranny as well. new mounts, umm, lotsa work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ITS DEF. NOT GONNA BE A BOLT IN SWAP, AND SINCE IT ISNT A COmmon swap, the quality of the work will be a gamble...ide take it to jgy if i could....sorry for all caps...


----------



## rbarbier (Jan 11, 2004)

This is what is included:

1.6 liter Neo VVL 175hp non-turbo, complete swap w/trans, harness, ECU, MAF, suspension, front brakes, cluster, $2400 in stock.

Not sure if it is a 5 speed or auto. Do you think my trans would bolt up to it. If not I would do a tranny swap if it is a 5 speed. Thanks.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Your tranny will not bolt up at all. In fact, very little will bolt up, if anything.

You have the GA16DE, and the engine you're looking at is the SR16DE NEO-VVL, a very different engine. And while the swap has been done, it's not just a drop-in.


----------



## rbarbier (Jan 11, 2004)

So would this be harder than a sr20de. Remember I have an automatic trans also. What do you guys think it would cost to do this swap (or with a sr20de). I really don't want to mess with swapping to a 5 speed. I live in So. California so finding a good shop shouldn't be too hard. Thanks for the quick reply.

Is this a good price for this set-up?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rbarbier said:


> So would this be harder than a sr20de. Remember I have an automatic trans also. What do you guys think it would cost to do this swap (or with a sr20de). I really don't want to mess with swapping to a 5 speed. I live in So. California so finding a good shop shouldn't be too hard. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Is this a good price for this set-up?



if you don't want to swap tranny you might as well not even bother with an sr20 swap.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea autos are no fun! haha :thumbdwn:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

just put the SR16VE head on your GA16DE and tell us what happens :thumbdown:


----------



## rbarbier (Jan 11, 2004)

Can you do that? Just swap the head? I thought these two engines would be too different.

Thanks..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it comes with axles? youll need em


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

*ummm*

I too was wanting to do a vvl swap I have a 96 and when I asked a local shop there exact answer was Ive never heard of that motor and you dont know what your talkin about 

but were you serious about swapin the heads dont you have to wire the other cam somehow 
I dunno cause if you can swap the head that would still be cool i guess and I can do a head swap myself where I dont have enough experiance to do a whole swap 
then again you can get the same power out of a sr20de(t)
and thats an easyer swap for a b14


----------



## rbarbier (Jan 11, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> it comes with axles? youll need em


It does say suspension so I am sure. I think it must be a front clip.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

*ok check this*

I found this thread right now 

this is for the sr20 but i dunno if it applies to the sr16 also 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42567


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you can always but the sr16ve get a 95-97 200sx se-r automatic tranny. You will need axels,mounts. UYou can also get a 200sx wire harness off a automatic. If you do it this way you will have to forget about using the sr16 ecu. 

The sr16 ecu will only plug into a b13 se-r harness because they are obd1
So you can pickup a 94-96 G20 ecu ... witch gives you the 7500 rpm redline this will plug into the 200sx harness. you can also run the stock maf off a 95-97 200sx se-r. It can be done. But it will not be easy.


edit: you will have to check the red line on a automatic g20 I am not sure if it is 7500 or 7100 I know the 5-speed was 7500


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

oh almost forgot unless you get the whole exhaust manifold with the pipe to the cat the just go with a sr20de header and a 94+ cai.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rbarbier said:


> Can you do that? Just swap the head? I thought these two engines would be too different.
> 
> Thanks..



too bad you're the only one who didn't sense the sarcasm in his post.

the sr16 isn't even in any way related to the ga16, other than in displacement.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> too bad you're the only one who didn't sense the sarcasm in his post.
> 
> the sr16 isn't even in any way related to the ga16, other than in displacement.



I didnt sense anything cause Im new at nissan motors Im just learnin
sounds easyer to just get a 200sx and swap a sr20ve in it right ??
cause wont that one use the same trany and mounts??


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

just do a det gti-r motor.. youll get more for your money sand most of it .. will bolt up. and run.. like 20 psi(hahahahaha)...


----------



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

the sr16ve is a good motor but for the money I would do a sr20det BB thats what I'm doing and its not that hard. as for the ve engines they are not as hard to swap in as most ppl think because most of then come with tranny ecu harness and all the goodies and you don't have plum an IC. I would do this swap but I'm a boost baby so its the blue bird engine for me.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

for the record, the VE swap is easier than the DET swap for whoever said it. the VE head will not bolt onto a GA, but should (with some modifications to the block *oil squirters I believe* to a SR) the DET will give you more power, however it will cost more and so will the swap. Putting a VE into a SE-R is as easy as swapping out a blown motor for a new one. the best option for anybody with a GA is to sell your car and get a SR powered car and swap one of these motors in (it'll save you labor, time and money) or just turboing the GA. Swapping an SR series car into a GA series chassis is a pain in the ass because around 3% of hte parts are interchangable. Anyway good luck with your swap, I hope this info was more informative than my last.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I'd say that was highly informative, and probably the best response to this thread.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

tkvtec said:


> I'd say that was highly informative, and probably the best response to this thread.


I would have to agree 
:cheers:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> for the record, the VE swap is easier than the DET swap for whoever said it. the VE head will not bolt onto a GA, but should (with some modifications to the block *oil squirters I believe* to a SR) the DET will give you more power, however it will cost more and so will the swap. Putting a VE into a SE-R is as easy as swapping out a blown motor for a new one. the best option for anybody with a GA is to sell your car and get a SR powered car and swap one of these motors in (it'll save you labor, time and money) or just turboing the GA. Swapping an SR series car into a GA series chassis is a pain in the ass because around 3% of hte parts are interchangable. Anyway good luck with your swap, I hope this info was more informative than my last.




depends 

if you are swaping a ve into a 1.6 and using the ve harness its kinda hard I would imagine. I am not sure what us sr20 ecus will work with the sr20ve harness. Because if you are using a sr20ve ecu you are stuck with a speed limiter and 7000 redline. I am also not sure if power steering/ac ect will bolt up from the ga16 to the sr20. 

i went from de-ve I think the bb det swap would have been easier for me.

I had to do the following in order to get it to work that I would not have had to do on a bb swap.

1.shave down or cut off a tab on a de distributor (because its hard to find distributor parts in this country for the stock ve one)
2.cut two or three plugs off the ve wiring harness and solder them onto the de one.
3.change the right side motor mount bracket (did not line up)
4.Find a place to mount my coil (unless you are using a b14 se-r distributor)
5.vvl cam activation wiring
6.diffrent size heater hose (not sure if it also applies onthe bb)
7.throttle cable bracket. ve one did not line up well with my throttle cable.(again not sure if this applies with the bb)


if you want to go all out you will have to order a header from Japan the de header does not line fully with the ve exhaust ports. you can order one but it will cost you around 5-600 plus a couple of months wait.

it all depends on what type of setup is being run..

ga16 to sr20ve/sr16ve swap using wiring harness ecu 
ga16 to u13/12 bbdet swap


I will try to research more and find out about this subject.
someone I know will try the ga16-sr16 swap this summer as well as going from auto to 5 speed at the same time . I want to help him with the swap as much as I can so I guess only time will tell.


----------



## rbarbier (Jan 11, 2004)

Ok. So I guess I will go turbo then. Money is not a real issue (will come up in 2 months). Anyone went turbo on the GA16DE with automatic? (HotShot kit). Is there a real good write up on this? Doesn't look or sound too complicated. Thanks.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

there is a guy on the sr20forum who has a automatic det but he wasnt ga16 but still has a nice write up I will try to find it for you.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I believe James did a turbo on a GA16DE auto. I think he then did an auto to manual swap afterwards. Hes the only one I know of.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I was seriously lookin into a swap either a sr20de or a ve and I have an auto 
but after looking and thinking I only have 60k miles on the gxe I think turbo is the way to go 
my girls gona end up with it anyways cause im just gona get a 200 later and swap that and she dosent need crazy numbers anyways 
but then again there is that one project car with a ga16de that was turboed and they squeezed i think 233bhp from her so I dont know so many options for the sentra platform


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

If you're gonna turbo the GA16 just get a manual tranny from the start. I'm gonna be doing the GA16 -> SR16 swap over the summer as Bobby said, and I'm just starting to read up and understand it. If you're a power fiend, dont do this swap, cuz in the end it wont be worth it for you. I, personally, dont want an abundance of power, so I dont mind swapping to the SR16. Turbo'ing the GA16 will cost you a few pennies, but you said money is no issue to you, and in the end you may be more satisfied. But as DryBoy said, the ultimate power-adder would be to buy a ser with a blown motor and do a DET swap. Have fun


----------

